# Twin Valentine's Day Lambs born-Dorper/Kat



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 15, 2012)

FINALLY! this ewe has kept me in suspense for about 2 weeks now..

Her first lambing and she is a super mom...Both ram lambs, sired by my fullblood dorper ram..


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 15, 2012)

Very pretty markings on those lambs!  I think it's funny how so many Kats have those brownish red markings on their legs like your ewe has.   My Kat ewe and her sire also had those same red/brown markings.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep, her sire has the same markings too!

They are pretty wild colored..was hoping one would come out abit more traditionaly marked..but a healthy lamb is a healthy lamb!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 15, 2012)

Perfect opportunity for naming......     What did you name them?


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL, I don't know much about KATs, but I was shocked at the coloring  .  For some reason, I am getting neck spots on a lot of my lambs.  One spot, always on the neck.....so odd.  Always keep you guessing.  

Love the babies, congratulations


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 15, 2012)

not sure yet.

originally, my son wanted to use one of this ewe's lambs for his market lamb project..they are born at the perfect time..but Im afraid their wild coloring may be an issue..it shouldnt be..but it may be..

Id originally told him he could name them. think he wants to name the tinier one Zhong..chinese for "little brother"..not sure on the bigger one..I suggested Taco..he didnt like that name.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 15, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> LOL, I don't know much about KATs, but I was shocked at the coloring  .  For some reason, I am getting neck spots on a lot of my lambs.  One spot, always on the neck.....so odd.  Always keep you guessing.
> 
> Love the babies, congratulations


this coloring is very typical of a Kat/black headed dorper cross..I was hoping the ewe's dorper blood would show through abit more (her mother was a white dorper)..but looks like more Kat showed..

I have a ewe..colored identical to these lambs..who is actually sired by the same ram as this ewe who just lambed..and out of a purebred black headed dorper..Im excited to cross her back on my ram.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nicely marked rams. It's funny to see the size difference between the two, as well.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

Cuties!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 15, 2012)

I would love to see pictures of your ram if you have the time.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 15, 2012)

What cuties! Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 15, 2012)

sheepgirl, yes..a noticable difference in size..I would imagine the littler one will catch up evetually? is that normal that one twin is usually bigger then the other?

here is the ram.."Dodge"..a younger picture..






and more current





He is actually a "good" ram in regards to manners. these are his first babies born on our place.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  Love the colouring on them!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 16, 2012)

Built like a Mack truck, ain't he?     Just look at those haunches!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 16, 2012)

That he is beekissed....when I saw him, I was sold..

and his disposition, like I said, is pretty good..


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 16, 2012)

He IS a beautiful ram and the hindquarters are awesome! I have GOT to get all of mine on a diet, they look like hogs. My ram looks like he's going to drop twins or triplets any day now. Slowly, I am weaning them off of the buffet. 

What kind of feeding program are you on Texas? Or should we take that to the "feeding" forum?


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 17, 2012)

thank you Remuda! He is alittle chunky right now..hes a bigger bodied ram to begin with and alittle shorter then some..so I think his weight "looks" different on him then a taller ram...I saw him laying down the other day..instead of feet tucked up under him..he had them spread out and he was leaned up against the fence..which made him look even FATTER! He tangled with a bobcat this past summer and got tore up pretty good..I had to doctor him every day and I didnt even have to catch and restrain him..he was really good about just standing still each time I had to redoctor his cuts. 

I am excited to breed him to my new fullblood girls in afew months!

Feed program..Right now, they are getting fertilized coastal hay. I'd ideally like to be feeding them alfalfa/orchard grass, but hay has been hard to come by this year..Im hoping with the rain we've had lately, we'll be getting more hay...so, until I can locate my modular bales, I am mixing alfalfa pellets with a 16% sheep pellet right now. and of course, loose minerals. I am seeding their pasture in rye and hoping it comes up..Im late, but better late then never..LOL...and then in the summer, the coastal should come up in their pasture..ideally. 

Friend of mine was feeding straight alfalfa pellets for awhile..as was I..and she noticed that alot of her lambs were being born with weak hind ends..they would evetually strengthen..but it worried her..so she started mixing the pellet..and she hasnt had issues since doing so..so I did follow her lead...Its worked so far. 

They probably would be fine on Hay..but I dont think alittle feed hurts them..Ive got some younger ewes, and they seem to develop better when they are fed alittle grain versus strict grass/hay based diet. My personal experience and opinion of course.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, I'm shocked that a bobcat would take on a ram. My ram is my avatar but here's a larger picture...I'm a little embarrassed  by his "fluffiness" lol.




This is one of his ewe lambs that was born on Christmas Eve. Freaks me out how fast these dorpers grow




I hope your rye comes up. The rain we're getting should help some. I don't know where you are but we're s'posed to get rain all day tomorrow here, southwest of Fort Worth.

Do you sell registered dorper ewes?


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 18, 2012)

I have to assume it was a bobcat..the injuries to the ram were consistent with a "cat" versus a "Canine"..if that makes sense? whatever it was killed my son's market lamb too. that was when I went searching for a LGD..stupid not to have one..glad I just lost the lamb and not my ram too. 

Boy your guy is chunky! I wont ever talk bad about my guy again..LOL..he is nice structually though.  I like him.

You must be near weatherford/mineral wells/hamilton area?

Yes, they do grow fast. We just bought two new fullblood ewe lambs born in october and they are monsters..this breed truly is, IMO, a wise business investment..there is just nothing I can fault them on!

Looks like you've got some green grass too! Ill take it after our drought..although I saw my flock grazing on dead grass..I was amazed they were finding something to eat out there!

We are raining on and off here all day...have one lamb leaving today, tagging everyone with my new tags and trimming some feet that need it.

We'll have registered dorpers this year..from percentage to fullblood..the fullbloods will be later. I bought the two fullblood ewes for my son to show early next year..so have to coordinate lambing around that. hair breeds are still abit of a novelty in our area, but gaining ALOT of popularity. He showed a very nice percentage ewe this year..did good things for the breed. He wants to show his ewes at the majors next year, so we went looking for some fullbloods for that.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 18, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> whatever it was killed my son's market lamb too.


Is that the ewe lamb he just showed, or is that a different lamb?


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 18, 2012)

Wonder if the ram was protecting the lamb?? We're in Granbury, directly south of Weatherford. Thanks for the kind words about my ram. I'm pleased with the babies he's throwing, but I really do need to get his weight down. We've gotten two and a half inches of rain since yesterday and the grass is loving it. I know what you mean when you say you don't know what they were eating. The guy I bought these from has nice pastures, but I swear the grass is shorter than a golf course green. In his large flock, he doesn't do ANY supplemental feeding and he's got about 50 lambs right now that look absolutely great. That's what I keep trying to remind myself of when these ewes are bleating like they are starving  . He also has a smaller registered flock that he does supplement minimally. I may go over there tomorrow and take some pics of his large flock, the size and condition of the babies is quite remarkable. I had read that the dorpers would eat cedar, but didn't think they would if they were getting supplemental feed. Well mine have limbed up all of the cedars and chewed down most of the sumac too. The only thing they haven't touched is a couple of clumps of prickly pear 

I'm going to be selling a couple of my ewes and will be looking to replace them with registered stock. There's a number of good breeders both north and south of me so I should be able to find something nice I think. Lots of big outfits south of me. Have you ever been down south looking at sheep? Do you also raise market lambs?  I visited your website, it looks like y'all have got a great operation there


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no doubt the ram was trying his hardest to protect the lamb..none of the other ewes had a scratch on them. This lamb wasnt Fudge, whom he ended up showing..was actually a little wether lamb..we got Fudge after we lost him..I love Fudge..Id be devastated if something got her!

Youd think my sheep havent eaten in weeks the way they bleat..but they are all fatties..LOL

Yes, we actually just went to Hamilton yesterday and picked up 3 white dorper ewes..2 with ram lambs and one getting ready to lamb..to replace the commercial ewes I just sold..I kinda did the same thing you want..upgrading and culling. Im pleased with my "white gals" and cant wait to see what ole Dodge (the ram) produces off of them. We also went to San Angelo for our fullbloods..seems alot of, as you said, big outfits down that way..it's a four hour trek one way for us..but its also a fun trip, we get to talk sheep and visit..and get nice stock.(and we always stop at the Hard eight to eat in Stephenville! LOL)

We'll have market lambs this year..am holding one back for my son to show at the county stock show..and we'll probably eat him..but the others Ill offer for sale..either to someone who wants to fill their freezer or a 4-h kiddo..the little blacks will be good to fill a freezer with.  I have afew brazilian friends who have been waiting for me to have lambs available.

Thanks for the compliments on our place..we started strictly horse raising and breeding..but there is no money in that venture..we still breed sporadicly, but not what we were. We do raise some steers..have a big demand for "farm raised" beef..and of course, the sheep. they were suppossed to only be commercial like our cattle, but then we got some registered stock, so plan to offer both..


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 22, 2012)

Well that's awesome that your ram is a good protector.  I guess I didn't really realize that they would go to bat in that situation,  especially for a lamb and not a ewe.  I got my LGDs when I got the sheep.  Mostly was concerned about neighbors pack of dogs that he lets run loose.  But we put in some pretty awesome fencing too, LOL.  Looks a little like Alcatraz.  But I wanted to keep my dogs in and the other critters out.  We have gaucho wire at the bottom and top and four inch square wire for the fencing.  That gaucho wire is NASTY stuff.  

You were almost in my backyard if you were in Hamilton. That's where the market sale is as well.  Lots of breeders in that area due to the location of the sale too.  How about some pics of your new acquisitions?  Would love to see them.  

"we started strictly horse raising and breeding..but there is no money in that venture.."

Ha! Isnt' that the truth???  We used to breed thoroughbreds and the guy that I bought the sheep from bred paints.  He still dabbles but not so much in paints since the market has gone way down on those.  But he has two flocks of sheep now.  I bet he's got 50-60 lambs on the ground right now and that's not counting his goats and all of their kids .  I really need to get over there and take some pictures.

Hope all is well with you and yours


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 22, 2012)

Remuda, I didnt know either..but that is the only thing I can imagine..perhaps he was protecting the flock, was injured and that allowed the bobcat to get the lamb..I dont know..just hit home the point about the need for a guard dog.  are your LGD's good about staying put? mine have been pretty good..Angel got out once when I first got her, but I found the hole and put up new fence. We have 5 foot no climb wire with a pipe toprail. Halo, the pup, is just small enough to SQUEEZE under the gate if she is real determined..but she'll get to big for that soon.

 regarding horses-I love my chinco ponies..couldnt imagine a place without them..but after showing since I was a child, I am ready for abit slower pace..been focusing on having fun with my ponies..we are thinking of going camping with them this year..the stress of raising horses was alot...espc as the market dropped off...when your accountant switches to raising cattle from horses..its a hint..LOL..sad thing was, we raised GOOD horses, bred to successful, well known studs..and still always came out with the short stick. you have to put so much time and effort into making them marketable (riding,ect)..with sheep..and cattle..you raise them, make sure they are healthy, and get to just watch them..to me, nothing beats a summer evening simply watching my critters graze. 

pictures..of course..

This is one of the white gals, pregnant now..






My original white girl on the left, the pregnant ewe and then Dodge..





my original white girl, and the new white girls...one of the lambs in the left..we call him Pinky, he has a funny reddish brown tinge to his hide..sired by a white dorper too!





"Orange Tag" and her ram lamb





first day the new lambs are out with the flock





For reference..this is the ewe I spoke of, who has the same coloring as the lambs..she is by the same ram as the ewe above.





New fullblood girls..





"Bonnie"





Oh and here is a current sideshot of the man.."pre diet" sideshot..LOL





Once all the ewes lamb, I will be getting back to working my border collies..Id like to take them both to be herding tested this year..just because....so I will be needing to practice..they are much better when we practice alot.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2012)

Whew, glad to hear it wasn't Fudge!  And I'm sorry that you did lose a previous lamb, that's always hard.  I'm drooling over your two new fullblood girls.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 23, 2012)

Id cry, seriously, if something happened to Fudge..I love that ewe, she is such a character..and truly an ambassador to her breed. 

Thankfully, little "Lambchop" was a "gift"..my ram bred a friend of mine's ewe (determined cuss) and the ewe had twins..a ram and a ewe. She kept the ewe and gave me the wethered ram lamb. He was to be Casey's market project. we'd only had him about a month or so..still sucked. I truly think it was a bobcat..where I found the carcass..or what was left of it..and the injuries to the ram..not consistent with coyotes. Since getting Angel, I havent lost anything..she is a Godsend. 

The new full girls are really cool. Their dam was an evaulated type 5 ewe and producer of type 5's too...their sire is a good good ram. they came out of Stone Axe Farm. "Rosie" has no white on her, and she is very nosey (nosey rosey..LOL). Bonnie has a small "bonnet" on her head and she is alittle more skittish, but being in with Rosie and Fudge she is coming around. We'll start halter breaking them soon..along with whichever lamb we pick for a market project too..both the new ram lambs who are on the white girls would be acceptable, but Im curious to see what Cinderella has before we make an final choices on that.

we are going to be busy with FOUR sheep to prep for the county show next year!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 23, 2012)

"I'm drooling over your two new fullblood girls."

Me too!  How old are they?  Very typey!  The white dorper ewe is very nice too.  Dodge must be pleased, LOL.  

My LGDs really can't get out of the sheep pastures.  They have dug some holes by the fence but I guess that's the only good thing about living on so much rock...They cant get very far down.  Plus the gaucho wire along the bottom discourages them as well.  GPs are pretty well know for their roaming ways and given the chance, I'm sure they would.  I only have 20 acres here and I know that's not enough to keep a GP within the property.  A friend of mine has 80 acres and very poor fences and his don't leave the property.  But he also has a lot more livestock to keep them occupied.  Horses, sheep, goats, chickens, cows and other dogs.  It is said that a single GP will not be as apt to roam as two or more together.  The single dog will look more to the animals it's guarding for company and stay put. 

I still have horses here too.  When we were breeding, we also raised, trained and ran them at the major Texas tracks.  I really, really enjoyed the training and running them.  One of my happiest memories is when I won my first race as a licensed trainer with my favorite horse who also won his first race at that time.  Awesome stuff.  Makes all of the long, early hours and work worth it.  But doing it the way we did it was never going to be a money earner.  I would have rather EITHER bred OR raced rather than doing it from start to finish.  But my husband wanted to do it like we did.  But when you think about it...... You've got all of the money invested just to get the mare bred.  Stud fee being the least of the costs!!  Then, since we were not interested in running anything as a two year old, you've got two years of feed, vet and farrier into them before you know if they can outrun me...... Then the costs of putting them into training.... Anyway, while we were successful on the track we weren't successful as far as the money went.  It was so frustrating knowing you've got the best horse on the track, but then one of the national trainers ships in a ringer and boom, there goes first place money.  Also.....those national trainers get different treatment at vet check than you or I would.  Crazy, frustrating stuff. The racing situation in Texas is pitiful as well.  Mostly because we don't have slots.  All of our surrounding states have slots and a lot of that money goes toward horse racing purses.  So most of the Texas horsemen haul to the surrounding states to run.  When the issue of slots comes up for approval in Texas, all of the surrounding states send in the lobbyists because they don't want to lose the Texas horsemen!!! Frustrating and discouraging.  

So....That's what brought us here to Dorper sheep, LOL.   And yeah, while it can be stressful at lambing time I wouldn't go back to horses with the current state of affairs here.  

I went over to my friend's place today to take pictures of his market flock.  I wanted to have them to remind myself that these sheep can do fantastically on ZERO supplemental feed (just kind of sparse pasture) and also to post the pictures here.  I'm going to put it under the "feeding" forum if you want to take a look.  Have a great day!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 23, 2012)

they were fall born..Oct or November? I am waiting for their papers to come back, I cant remember off the top of my head. Im pleased with them..they are very typey and feminine..cant wait to watch them grow.

I had thr gate open the other day and Angel slipped out..all she wanted to do was "mark" along the perimeter fence of our property..she came right back after she did that..they are such unique dogs, VERY different from  my border collies!

Yes, the horse situation was disheartening for us too..went good for afew years..but the issue we ran into..folks would go and spend MORE money on a similar quality horse to what we had..but was at a big wig's barn..I half understand..but half of me doesnt..and it just got wearing..horse people are really kinda looney sometimes. I still like giving riding lessons, but I have no desire to go out and show and blow like we did..its SO EXPENSIVE. We took our one horse to the world show one year..whew, BIG money..and then he blew a lead change and didnt make the finals..ugh!

I got my sheep because of my border collies..and the flock just kinda grew. LOL..funy how that just happens.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Dec 25, 2012)

Enjoying looking at everyone's pics.   See some nice looking sheep out there.   Can't wait til we can post pics.


----------

